# edge



## Darrell27 (Jul 18, 2009)

any one been fishing there????


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Area is closed now, waiting for the Feds to open an I'll be there !


----------



## GaffShot (Oct 30, 2007)

Are people not allowed to fish or just not allwoed to harvest? Catch and release?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Not allowed to fish a closed area yet.


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

No fishing


----------



## halleburton (Oct 20, 2009)

its open east of navarre, i'm shocked there haven't been any reports here or in blue water as well. i'm certainly going to try this weekend if the weather looks good.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Fished it last Sat. Fish everywhere. Run out of room and had to come in.


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

you can fish you just can't keep anything


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't care if you fish or not but NOAA says No Fishing in closed area.


----------



## kman (Feb 9, 2008)

Pulled this straight from the NOAA Fisheries website: 
All commercial and recreational fishing, including catch and release, is prohibited in the closed area; however, transit through the area is allowed. 
 


"http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/sf/deepwater_horizon/FB_Closure%20info_Eng.pdf


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

They will never know. Slipp out there, get you fish, slipp back in.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks open to me.

http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/sf/deepwater_horizon/FB10-071_Reopening_FL_Panhandle_081010.pdf


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

The edge off Destin is open - just east of Lat 87 - There is a lot of edge West of Lat 87 - Most Pensacola/Perdido Pass fish this Western portion - I have fished both and I think the western portion of the edge and the "Yellow Gravel" rocks old better bottom fish (during the summer the east edge gets pounded by Destin head boats - see a lot of larger Destin charter Boats fishing SW of Pensacola) - I may have to run East this weekend and pile on in with our Destin Pass brethern and get in some legal fishing in on 180 ft plus rocks!


----------

